# Yahoodreck



## Tja (5. August 2007)

Vorweg ich habe Verständnis dafür, dass die Seite finanziert werden muss. Dafür wurde vor Kurzem zusätzlich buffed Premium geschaffen oder?

Dass ihr nun aber dieseen Yahoodreck in die Suchmakse und sogar Questabfragen einbaut, nervt einfach nur noch. Wie gesagt ich habe Verständnis, für die Refinanzierungmaßnahmen, für aufgezwunge und nervige Suchmaschinen-Masken allerdings nicht.

Vielleicht bin ich der Einzige, den es stört aber sowas habt ihr echt nicht nötig, das versaut die ganze Seite  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Atura (5. August 2007)

Was stört denn daran? Ist doch alles wie vorher, man kann halt bei Bedarf seinen Hacken im "Yahoo Fenster" reinpacken, aber ansonsten ist das dass gleiche, oder hast du ein Modem und jedes kleine Bild macht die langsamer?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ysaak (5. August 2007)

Ich denke er meint das:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Atura (5. August 2007)

Also ob das so stören würde oÔ


----------



## Carcharoth (5. August 2007)

Fands anfangs auch etwas ungewohnt. Aber hey, irgendwie muss man die Seite ja finanzieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (5. August 2007)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Fands anfangs auch etwas ungewohnt. Aber hey, irgendwie muss man die Seite ja finanzieren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du meinst "irgendwie müssen die ja meine Shirts finanzieren" ;P


----------



## Soramac (5. August 2007)

ZAM schrieb:


> Du meinst "irgendwie müssen die ja meine Shirts finanzieren" ;P



Das tu Ich doch schon die ganze Zeit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (5. August 2007)

ZAM schrieb:


> Du meinst "irgendwie müssen die ja meine Shirts finanzieren" ;P




Das auch... und irgendwann könnt ihr euch auch nen elektronischen Briefumschlagadressierer leisten, damit du nich mehr von Hand das Zeug eintragen musst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tja (5. August 2007)

> Dass ihr nun aber dieseen Yahoodreck in die Suchmakse und sogar Questabfragen einbaut, nervt einfach nur noch. *Wie gesagt ich habe Verständnis, für die Refinanzierungmaßnahmen, für aufgezwunge und nervige Suchmaschinen-Masken allerdings nicht.*



Ich schrieb doch, das ich Verständnis habe. Wofür ich allerdings kein Verständnis habe, ist so ein Suchmaschinendreck ala Google, Yahoo etc...Jeder weiß, dass diese Anbieter nur zu gerne Daten auslesen...


----------



## Carcharoth (5. August 2007)

Tja schrieb:


> Ich schrieb doch, das ich Verständnis habe. Wofür ich allerdings kein Verständnis habe, ist so ein Suchmaschinendreck ala Google, Yahoo etc...Jeder weiß, dass diese Anbieter nur zu gerne Daten auslesen...




Dann benutz sie einfach nicht.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WOW2k6 (6. August 2007)

Dann baut doch wenigstens was contentsensitives ein!

Man, ich such nach einem Schwert und was sehe ich als erstes: Flirt Chat, Partnersuche, Flirten...
Was zum Teufel hat das mit Buffed zu tun? Bin ich auf einer drittklassigen Singleverkupplungsseite gelandet?

Da wäre mir sogar Google "Big Brother is watching you" Adsense lieber als dieser Dreck...


----------



## Ellesar1 (6. August 2007)

Bin auch - wenn überhaupt - für Werbung, die ein wenig zum Inhalt passt. GoogleAdsense, was von WOW2k6 erwähnt wurde, erfüllt dies, indem die Seite automatisch analysiert wird, Goldfarmerseiten können auf eine Blacklist gesetzt werden, und es sind unauffällige statische Textwerbeblöcke, welche niemanden gross stören.


----------

